# Congratulations Kara and Luke



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

A baby girl born 4.01 am weighing in at 7lb 1 oz

Well done Kara and Luke,thats the easy bit over with lol Welcome to parenthood!
Very proud of you,enjoy your beautiful baby,cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## emmah12 (Nov 16, 2009)

massive congratulations to you both, hope it went ok for you in the end. x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Many congratulations, Kara  You're long, hard journey is over.. but a *new* and *wonderful* one has just begun! 

Hope you heal quickly.

Laura & bump XxXxX


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  Hope you can get some rest now, and looking forward to hearing all about your DD.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo hoo  

Welcome to the world little lady 

xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratualtions kara and luke The waiting is finally over hun you know have your 
baby girl in your arms  
Im so pleased and emotional for you hunnie a massive hug to the three of you


----------



## JKO73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Kara, I'm thrilled for you and Luke!  So many congratulations!  Much love.  x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations Kara and Luke, brilliant news! Happy happy times xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Huge congrats Kara & Luke

Welcome to your little girl


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats Kara and Luke

Your prediction was 100%!!


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you Kara - I'm so happy for you! xx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

*Huge Huggles to Kara, Luke and new bubba**

Shelle Xxx*​


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratulations to you both, I'm so pleased for you.  Can't wait to see some pics and to meet her.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!! Congratulations Kara and Luke!  
So pleased for you both and welcome to the world Mini Ellard
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara and luke you are mummy and daddy at long last cant wait to see her !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I am so trully happy for you both.  You deserve this so much

Can't wait to meet little one.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

What wonderful news to wake up to this morning, the birth of a beautiful baby girl.

Congratulations to you all   

Cannot wait to meet mini ellard.


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

A huge congratulations to you both. 
I am very much looking forward to seeing some photos and also hearing baby's name.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

So happy, happy, happy for you Kara and Luke (and Rex lol), you are a family. Will look forward to meeting your bundle of joy


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Many congratulations to both of you on the birth of your little girl, so happy for you both xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Found this for you

*Cherish This Time*​So your baby is here!
What joy and what pleasure!
Now your life is expanding,
To make room for this treasure.​A darling newcomer
To have and to hold--
Her smiles are more precious
Than silver or gold.
​She'll demolish your schedule
Though she's helpless and small;
She'll make her needs known,
And she'll rule over all.​See, a new parent's work
Is just never quite done,
But you'll never mind,
'Cause it's all so much fun.
​When you hear her cute giggle
You'll start "aahing" and "oohing,"
And she'll soon reply back
By "ga ga" and "goo gooing."​Those big innocent eyes
See a world strange and new;
To make sense of it all
She'll look only to you.
​So cherish this time
Of miraculous things--
The excitement and wonder
That a new baby brings.

_By Joanna Fuchs_​


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Massive congratulations Kara and Luke.x Fantastic news.x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan thats lovely!


----------



## Chattasil (Jul 3, 2009)

Excellent news Kara and Luke thats great. On my Birthday aswell which is lovely;-)
A beautiful Taurean girl who will be kind, caring and gifted xxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations kara and luke am absolutly thrilled about the arrival of your daughter. hope you are all well and can't wait to meet your daughter and have a cwtch.


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

congratulations kara and luke your the proud parents of a beautiful baby girl cant wait to see pics 

Best wishes to you both C x


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

A massive congratulation's kara & luke on the birth of ur baby girl
wishing u all the luck health wealth & happiness in the world 
im very pleased for u all x x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Congratulations Kara and Luke - you two truly inspire me with your determination to get here, its all paid off today and you are now a family with little lady ellard - amazing!!

Hope you are ok Kara!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

What wonderful news.

Congratulations Kara and Luke - time to treasure every moment with your little princess.

Take care XXXX


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Huge congratulations Kara & Luke, your little girl is very lucky to have such special parents. Hope you recover quickly Hun and are able to enjoy every minute of this special time. Sooo happy for you. Mrs T x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Congratulations Kara and Luke and Welcome Mini Ellard, cant wait to met you.xxx


----------



## Bex225 (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations Both on the birth of your baby daughter x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Absolutely fantastic news.  Congatulations to you both.  I am so pleased for you and Luke, you are finally a family with your beautiful daughter.  Cant wait to meet her and hear what you have called her.


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS KARA AND LUKE


----------



## Griffo78 (Feb 10, 2010)

Lovely news!  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Mini Ellard is now called Tyler May


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

What a sweet name


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Huge congratulations Kara and Luke and welcome to the world Tyler May   

A long journey... but what a fantastic destination x Hope Family Ellard are all doing well xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hiya All

wow what lovely lovely messages to return to, thank you all for all your thoughts

well we are home so here is the start of family life, me, luke, tyler and rex oh and ozzy the lizard.

we were discharged this morning after a night of hourly feeding so im shattered but healing very very well after the c section. just doesnt feel very real at the moment , i feel in a bubble and heres a tip dont go to tescos on discharge omg it felt werid being in a busy place lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ps you chatty bunch

i will try and catch up on the threads!


----------

